# LGD's on Kid Watch!



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2017)

"D" is the designated dog  for baby watch.
Not that we have much choice in the matter.

Not sure why but ever since a pup he is the dog that must be by the pregnant goats. Watches them so closely and watches over all the newborn kids.

Since our set up has changed  bit and he is full time in the kidding /kids area he has taken it upon himself to go over the kidding stalls (some 5 ft high) and STAY with the goat.

He has done this all year. I don't question it, I just move with it. He knows what he is doing.
It seems when they get real close he MUST be in with them.

It is not for the birthing fluids or afterbirth- he is trained to not touch it, and he doesn't.

Another reason to love these incredible dogs! I can see on the monitor but knowing he is there and will help clean a kid super fast or bark like crazy if something is wrong is such a comfort.

Jane doesn't even know this dog- it isn't one of her guardians... yet she trusts him. 
So sweet!

Sooooooooooooo.... share your pics of your dogs in kidding stalls too! 
Love to see these guys doing what they do!

D with Jane



 

D with Trouble


 

D with Ruby- Ruby in active labor!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't have pictures, but Francis is the kid guardian during birth. I came home yesterday to a doe that had started kidding, two on the ground already. Francis had cleared the area of other goats and dogs. I knew from a distance that she was in labor as she was standing all alone with a big white guardian standing by her side.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 8, 2017)

This is so beautiful, D must just sense that his herd is about to expand. Our dog is respectful of the animals but by no means has a bond anywhere near that close with them. Its such a special thing, you can see how much he loves them! So pretty, I just adore the photos  

Silly question but does the doe code work on dogs? Lol I was wondering because babs says she can tell when a doe is in labor for that reason. Hopefully dogs can sense the hormonal change and the does arent just messing with them


----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2017)

@luvmypets  The dogs seem to know when it is the real deal. Francis will stay closer to them and sniffs them more, I am sure they go by smell more than anything else. These are goats that are kidding in the field or the barn, not in stalls. Goats that are in stalls will have a dog sitting right outside up against the wire gate, but it usually isn't Francis. When he knows that they are safe he doesn't stay with them. It is usually Mia on watch if they are in a kidding stall. This night it was both Mia and Alondra. There isn't room in the stall for them so they have to stay out.


----------

